# Graphics Contest #55 - junebug's Tuxedos - VOTING THREAD!



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry this is a few days late! 

Thank you all for the great entries, we have a lot of them! Here they are, please vote for your favorite! Not yourself, though XD

Voting will be open for ONE WEEK! (until next Wednesday)

_________________________

*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*









*Entry 7*










___________________________________

And this is not an entry, but Des made it for fun anyway  Great job Des!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you Kate!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Time to vote!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, we need more votes, please! =D


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

blimey. its a bit close this one isnt it . I hardly dare look 8O


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

yes, this is very close  I may have to leave the voting open for one more day if it stays tied.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

One more day to vote


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Voting is over! It looks like *melysion* is the winner!! Congratulations! =D


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

wow. thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Allie! Now you get to run the next contest.  And you get to choose the cat and a theme. I always look forward to this contest! 

I'll close this thread now.


----------

